# Diesel heavyweight journal 2018



## roadglide83

I have wanted to start another log for awhile now and thought this might be a good time since I’m starting a new cycle and my training has been going pretty decent with no major injuries currently. I potentially might compete again but not until maybe late fall or early spring of 2019. 

I’m currently coming off a 8 week cruise of 250mg test/200mg mast and 2iu gh and 40mg nolv...I was almost convinced of doing a short burst cycle but after some input from knowledgeable board members and me having 12 weeks until I leave for vacation I decided to do a longer 12 week cycle. Here is what I have laid out for the cycle but it may change depending on how I feel and react. 
Test 750mg/week
EQ 450mg/week
Tren Ace 300mg/week
T-bol 50mg/daily 4-5 weeks
Test suspension/occasionally on heavier days 50mg pre workout
5iu gh pre workout days only 
3-7iu humalog pre workout
50mg nolv daily
10mg aromasin/3 times per week 

Diet will be outlined further in detail daily but the basics are high protein, moderate fat, and low carbs on of days and moderate carbs on training days only pre/intra/post workout. 

My current training program is 3 day split. Day 1-chest/shoulders/tric, day2-back/bic, day 3-legs....I rotate the days between heavy loading days and pump/volume days. So basically one push workout will be chest loading and shoulders/tric pump and then the following it’s shoulders/tric loading and chest pump. I usually get in about 4-5 workouts per week so I just continue rotating through the cycle of workouts. 

I’m currently setting around 235-240lbs and I hate guessing my bodyfat but maybe 10%????? I’m a little smaller right now due to crusing. I will post up a few pictures and also log my daily workouts and food intake.


----------



## psych

awesome


----------



## striffe

Great plan. I will be following. Any particular reason why you dose nolva so high?


----------



## roadglide83

I worked with a couple different people who started me using nolvadex year round and only using aromasin when on a heavy blast. I guess there is nothing solid to back it except my cholesterol has improved by using higher amounts of nolv and lower amounts of aromasin it arimidex.


----------



## roadglide83

Yesterday was a push session for me...it was my heavy loading for shoulders and tric and pump work for chest. I have toyed around with different programs and really do feel for me lower volume and slightly higher frequency is working the best at this point in my life. 

Military press-190*7, 170*9
Flat skull crush-90*8, 80*9
Db upright row-(smith machine was taken!!!) 42.5*12, 37.5*12
Db side lat raises-2 sets run the rack up then down
Plate loaded dip machine(add bands to increase resistance at lockout) 2*10-12
Rope kneeling tric ext-1*12, 1*triple drop set
Flat chest press machine-7*10-12 30 sec rest between sets

As you can see this workout is lower volume trying to beat logbook for shoulders/tric and then at the end I hit chest with higher volume on 1 movement with short rest time to really fill it with blood and get a good pump. Next push session will be the opposite of this. 

Today was the first day of my cycle so I’m interested in how the T-bol reacts with me because I’m past orals always seem to kill my appetite but I’m also not power shoveling food like in the past. 

Here was yesterday’s food intake. 
Meal 1-
1 cup egg whites, 2 whole eggs
6oz sirloin steak
1/2 ounce cheese
*makes a good omelette, also use turkey bacon in place of steak

Meal 2-
2 scoops whey isolate
1 cup fairlife fatfree milk
1tbsp almond butter

Meal 3-(pre gym 1hr)
9oz chicken
1 cup rice
2pcs Ezekiel bread

After this meal pin 5iu GH, then pin 5iu humalog 15 min preworkout
-intra drink is...
2 scoops HBCD powder (50g carbs)
2 scoops BCAA 14g
1 scoop creatine 5g

Meal 4-(post workout 45min-1hr)
9oz cod fillets 
2 cups rice
Small salad

Meal 5-
10oz sirloin steak
2 cups green beans 
Small salad

Meal 6-(middle of the night)
2 scoops whey isolate
1 cup fairlife fat free milk
1tbsp almond butter

That’s pretty typical of a normal training day. Depending on work I might get between 4-6 meals in daily but I adjust macros depending on that.


----------



## squatster

I like your diet
Can you gain muscle at your weight with this diet?
Love the Ezekiel bread - my favorite meal was 12 eggs with 2 slices of cinnamon raison Ezekiel bread with penut or almond butter- wish I could do it for every meal- now it's just muffens or donuts with a jug of ice coffie


----------



## roadglide83

squatster said:


> I like your diet
> Can you gain muscle at your weight with this diet?
> Love the Ezekiel bread - my favorite meal was 12 eggs with 2 slices of cinnamon raison Ezekiel bread with penut or almond butter- wish I could do it for every meal- now it's just muffens or donuts with a jug of ice coffie



At this current caloric intake I’m right at my base level or slightly below calorie needs from what I can tell. My plan is to keep my meals the same except my pre/intra/post try to increase slightly with the goal of staying very lean but giving my body plenty of calories/nutrients in that window while adding the gh/insilulin at that time and hoping for lean muscle growth with minimal or no fat gain.


----------



## roadglide83

This is my current condition. My morning weight was 238lbs


----------



## Concreteguy

Looks like the start of a great log! What ester test and tren? For me I always had my best results from running a 2 to 1 with test to tren. You should be fine. Do you plan to be consistent with the water base test?


----------



## roadglide83

Concreteguy said:


> Looks like the start of a great log! What ester test and tren? For me I always had my best results from running a 2 to 1 with test to tren. You should be fine. Do you plan to be consistent with the water base test?



I’m doing test cyp right now but will also use enth. And I’m doing tren Ace. My thought with that was from past experience it seems like I can get more of a punch from ace than enth so that way I can use the smallest amount to still get some effect. And my plan is to use the test susp on push days and leg days. I also have some other pre workout cocktails I might experiment with like inject dbol and also inject dbol/anadrol 50/50 mix. Just a little extra boost on my heavier days.


----------



## squatster

You look just like me man
Except I am short
Fat
I have droopy boobies
And I look old
Kind off like papa smurf
Ok
Guess i don't look any thing like you.
You look great brotha


----------



## Concreteguy

roadglide83 said:


> I’m doing test cyp right now but will also use enth. And I’m doing tren Ace. My thought with that was from past experience it seems like I can get more of a punch from ace than enth so that way I can use the smallest amount to still get some effect. And my plan is to use the test susp on push days and leg days. I also have some other pre workout cocktails I might experiment with like inject dbol and also inject dbol/anadrol 50/50 mix. Just a little extra boost on my heavier days.



I understand that this really doesn't make sense, but the best results I get from tren is using long ester and pinning each and every day. About a week and a half in it comes on like "rolling thunder". The long ester and regular pinning keeps your hormone levels red lined. I guess you could do the same with the short.


----------



## roadglide83

squatster said:


> You look just like me man
> Except I am short
> Fat
> I have droopy boobies
> And I look old
> Kind off like papa smurf
> Ok
> Guess i don't look any thing like you.
> You look great brotha



LOL, thanks bro!! I’m sure your doing just fine!!


----------



## roadglide83

Concreteguy said:


> I understand that this really doesn't make sense, but the best results I get from tren is using long ester and pinning each and every day. About a week and a half in it comes on like "rolling thunder". The long ester and regular pinning keeps your hormone levels red lined. I guess you could do the same with the short.



I think you prolly right and even though on paper something’s might not make sense or add up some people just respond differently. I might take your advice and pin daily and see if I notice anything. Might help with the soreness because that tren Ace has a little pip to it.


----------



## roadglide83

Tonight was my pull session. Heavy loading for back and lighter pump/volume for bic. 

Assisted pull-ups using band-1*15, 1*12
Neutral grip lat pull-190*10, 170*10
Chest supported rows-165*8, 135*10
T-bar rows(using 25lb plates for more rom) 150*8, 150*8-125*4-100*4 drop set
Smith machine shrugs-365*10, 315*10
Band rear delt pull apart-20,20 reps
Bic cable curls-7*10 30 sec rest between sets

Decent workout tonight but nothing to exciting...diet has been very good last 5 days so getting sushi tonight after the insulin clears LOL. Today instead of 5iu humalog I did 5iu humalin R with 5iu gh so I didn’t want to eat a bunch of sushi that has some fat in it until the insulin peak had cleared. My fiancé was not to happy that I told her we had to wait due to this LOL.


----------



## roadglide83

Today is a rest day from gym and maybe tomorrow also I generally feel after 3 days of training sometimes I can get by on one day of rest and other times if I’m feeling beat up I’ll take another day off. Here was yesterday’s food intake. It was slightly different due to sushi cheat meal last night. 

Meal 1-
6oz sirloin steak
2 whole eggs, 1 cup whites 
1/2 ounce shredded cheese

Meal 2-
2 scoops whey isolate
1 cup fairlife fat free milk
1tbsp almond butter

Meal 3-(pre workout 1hr)
9oz chicken
1 cup rice
2pcs Ezekiel raisin bread

45 min pre workout 
5iu humalin R
5iu gh

Intra drink
2 scoops HBDC (carb powder 50g)


2 scoops extent BCAA 14g
1 scoop creatine 5g

Meal 4-(post workout)
-No carbs because I knew I was getting sushi after this 
2 scoops whey isolate
1 cup fairlife fat free milk

Meal 5-
About 30-40 pcs of sushi/sashimi...most of it is pretty clean and healthy so it’s a good way to get a “feel good” meal in and not blow your diet. I don’t order any of the fried stuff and stay away from the spicy mayo and other sauces they put in some of it. 

Meal 6-
2scoops whey isolate
1 cup fairlife fat feee milk 
1tbsp almond butter


----------



## roadglide83

Since today is a rest day my carb intake is significantly lower and fats are slightly higher. 

Meal 1-
2 whole eggs, 1 cup whites
5pcs turkey bacon

Meal 2-
2 scoops whey isolate
1 cup fairlife fat free milk 
1tbsp almond butter

Meal 3-
10 oz sirloin steak
1 cup rice
Large salad

Meal 4-
10 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1 cup geeen beans
1/2 cup peppers 
100g avocado (15g fat)
Small salad

Meal 5-
10oz sirloin steak
1 cup green beans
Small salad

Meal 6-
10oz 97/3 ground turkey
1 cup green beans
1/2 cup peppers
100g avocado

Meal 7-
2 scoops whey isolate 
1 cup fat free milk 
1tbsp almond butter


----------



## roadglide83

Day 4 on new cycle and I was around 240lbs in the morning so I’m up a few pounds so far. Just look a tad fuller from insulin. After talking to a few guys on here I think I am going to do blood work mid cycle to see how things look considering I have never done bloods while in cycle and also do a GH test. Today’s food should be about the same as I’m taking another rest day because I’ll be training 3 straight days over the weekend. I work 13hr shifts so I try to get the majority of my training in on my off days specially my lower body days as they take the longest and most draining.


----------



## roadglide83

Lower body day (quad loading, hamstring pump)
Lying leg curls 7*10 30 sec rest between sets
Smith machine squat (using heavy black bands connected to bottom of rack...adds around 150lbs at top) 185*9, 200*6
Leg press(with black bands) 360*20, 410*15
Single leg press(with black bands) 1 band*21, 2 bands*10 drop 1 band *10
Toe press 7*10 30 sec rest between sets

**my power body training has been sub par lately due to long lasting knee inflammation that has flared up lately. I use the bands to keep constant tension and also lighten load at the flexion part of the movement when the knee is more vulnerable and then increase tension towards top when the load gets easier and also the joint is more stable/secure.


----------



## roadglide83

This is 5 days in current cycle. I was 240lbs this morning before food or water. Maybe slightly tighter and fuller. Havnt really felt anything to Crazy from tren or T-bol but I’m assuming in a few days I will.


----------



## AGGRO

You are looking great and have just began so this should be a great log. I noticed the nolva as well. I like using nolva during a cycle for the reasons you mentioned. I get none of the side effects from nolva that I do from aromasin or arimidex. But don't you worry about the increased risk of blood clots? 50mg is a high dose as well. Just looking out for you but it's definitely working for you as you look great. Google tamoxifen and blood clots as there is quite a lot of data. It's all in women but still it's enough for me to only use it as certain times and no more than 20mg.


----------



## roadglide83

AGGRO said:


> You are looking great and have just began so this should be a great log. I noticed the nolva as well. I like using nolva during a cycle for the reasons you mentioned. I get none of the side effects from nolva that I do from aromasin or arimidex. But don't you worry about the increased risk of blood clots? 50mg is a high dose as well. Just looking out for you but it's definitely working for you as you look great. Google tamoxifen and blood clots as there is quite a lot of data. It's all in women but still it's enough for me to only use it as certain times and no more than 20mg.



Thanks for the info on Nolvadex, I will look into that and potentially adjust my dose specially since I’m now also using aromasin.


----------



## roadglide83

Been slacking last couple days on my log...took yesterday off training so it was a low carb day less than 60g total. Today I trained lower body with a empasis on posterior chain. 

Lying leg curls 2 sets triple drop sets
Deadlift 455*6, 405*10
GHR 2*8 with band hooked around machine and back of my neck for more resistance 
Squats (using safety squat bar) 5*10 light 

Next 2 days will be my push and then pull day and I’ll be off work so can spend more time in the gym. Need to check my weight and get updated pics but I’m feeling pretty decent other than quadricep tendinitis in my right knee which I have been trying to work around.


----------



## roadglide83

Picture from tonight. My weight is around 240-245lbs so up maybe 3-5lbs after about 9-10 days on new cycle.


----------



## roadglide83

Tonight was push session shoulders/tric/chest...

Military press 195*7, 170*10
Skull crushers 90*8, 80*8
Overhead V-bar cable ext 80*10, 70*10
Rope ext-60*15, triple drop set
Smith machine upright row super set with db side lateral raise 2*15 each
Machine chest press 7*10 30 sec rest between sets 

***food for today***
Woke up late and going to bed late so mostly likely only getting 4-5 meals in today. 

1-(steak omelette)
2 whole eggs, I cup whites
4oz steake

2-(pre workout)
3 cups Cheerios
2 scoops when isolate
2 whole Ezekiel bagelmmm

(Intra)
12oz Gatorade 
1 scoop HBCD (50 grams carbs)
2 scoops BCAA (14 grams)
5g creatine

Meal 3 (post workout)
10oz sirloin steak 
2 cups rice

Meal 4&5 (when I get up in middle of the night to use bathroom)
2 scoops whey isolate
1 cup fairlife fat free milk
1TBSP almond butter


----------



## roadglide83

Yesterday was my pull day with emphasis on back...For some reason I’m feeling very fatigued and beat up lately so might tweak my program slightly. 

Pull-ups 12, 10, 8
Reverse grip lat pull-down 170*10, 150*12
Supported chest row 160*9, 135*11
Meadows row 75*15, 100*8 drop 75*8 drop 50*8
Barbell shrugs 315 2*10
Reverse curl 80 2*12
Machine curls 7 sets 10 reps 30 sec rest


----------



## koast123

Amazing physique, i'll be following you since you have very similar aproach to me in terms of diet and enhancement.

I dont think you have to worry about nolva, this studies are in woman, normally post surgery, and being in the hospital having a surgery is the main cause of blood clots, so in dont think nolva has a correlation with the clots...

I'm stuying medicine and i really believe this, see John Meadows using 40mg prebed since 1999...


----------



## Angvel2381

Great post. I appreciate how you listed your meals. This gave me a great amount of info and inspiration man.


----------

